# Antec 300 mod blog



## freaksavior (Aug 22, 2009)

No pics  sorry to dissapoint. I know when starting a wip blog, you expect pics.

I've taken the case apart best i could, cut the holes (one for the psu wires, one for the 4pin and one for the 24 pin and then the sata cables)

I've primed the case, sanding tonight when i get home from work. 

Pics to follow tonight.

Specs:

Core 2 Duo E7200
Asus P5KE-Wifi √
True √
2x2gb Patriot Extreme Performance √
EVGA 9600GT √
Samsung F1 500gb√
Samsung SH-S223B √
Antec 300 √
Antec Earth watt 430 √
Vista Ultimate √
Office Standard
Kasperksy Internet Security √


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 22, 2009)

nice, looking forward to seeing it


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 23, 2009)

As promised
































Going to do a rub down (sand it) tomorrow. didn't have time tonight


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 23, 2009)

holy giganto pictures batman!


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 23, 2009)

mmmmm primer grey speaks of so many possibilities. looking good FS


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 23, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> holy giganto pictures batman!



haha, sorry about that.



Cuzza said:


> mmmmm primer grey speaks of so many possibilities. looking good FS



I discovered i do not have sanding stuff, so im going to have to grab that....


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 24, 2009)

Sanded the case down, removed all the extra nitty gritty stuff on the case.

2nd coat of primer is going on in the morning.

once the 2nd coat is on should i give it a light sanding and then apply the red? or should i just paint red after the primer?


----------



## steelkane (Aug 24, 2009)

A light sand would give a better finish,, Also because of the dark primer your red will have a darker tone to it,, good pictures make the log, a good read


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 24, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> holy giganto pictures batman!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 24, 2009)

sorry for the pics, next set wont be so big.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 24, 2009)

2nd coat of primer went on but it shows a lot of dirt and dust in the case 

i spent over an hour last night cleaning the case to make sure this DIDN'T happen. ugh

well after this dries then its time to break out the 600 grit and sand the hoe down again! then red should come next or maybe another coat of primer.

I know, where are the pics. i just dont have any pic updates :/

Edit:

thought about it, going to wet sand the case at 1pm. let sit for 45 till 2. apply 3rd coat of primer after i wash the case.

4:30 first coat of red.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 24, 2009)

i woudl also cut out the mesh from the front fan holder thingy. seems to block alot of airflow on mine


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 24, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> i woudl also cut out the mesh from the front fan holder thingy. seems to block alot of airflow on mine



I may do that. I got a week to finish this case anyway

edit: sanded the heck out of the case, so all the nitty gritty is gone for sure. im going to double and triple check this time before i apply primer again but so far, 3 coats of primer should be perfect.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 24, 2009)

ive never had this much of a problem painting. 

Every time i clean the case out, and i go to take it back outside to paint, there is dust or something in the case. 

maybe im painting to far away and its drying as it hits the case?


----------



## steelkane (Aug 24, 2009)

are you going to wetsand the primer,, wait till it drys, use a cheese cloth to wipe away any dust, then paint


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been wet sanding after each coat just to smooth it out. 

I think the "dust" is the paint drying as it hits the case. i had to spray a bit closer and that seemed to fix the majority of it. Still a few sports on the mobo tray and the bottom of the case that have to get sanded but im making progress now.

Not much of a blog without pics. but more to come very soon. i hope.

Going to let dry overnight and sand in the morning and (if its not raining) then first light coat of red


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 25, 2009)

next step is to sand again. ugh.

Case modding takes a long time lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

about the same color as my 300 on the inside


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

sorry I just got here.....You need to use Lacquer paint for this...
The weather is way too hot to paint with regular spray can enamel.

(lacquer paint dries REALLY fast and will leave no gloss...but because it dries so fast you can easily sand between coats (with 600-1000). Than a nice wet coat of an enamel Clear and "voila" bad ass....
With enamel and warm weather its impossible to get a large surface to be even and glossy


RED FTW!!!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 25, 2009)

now you tell me. lol

well, its for my girlfriends grandparents.

so i dont really care that much lols.

plus, if this was mine, i would have removed the top and bottoms with the rivets


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

when painting pro, like on cars you can use different reducers with the paint to make it take longer/less to dry.
Spray cans have a very basic reducer and like to be painted in 60-70F. You put on a wet coat and it has a chance to flow and make an even surface.

but when its warm the paint almost dries before it hits and never gets a chance to flow so there will be a bunch of unevenness...

So far it looks like you did a pretty good job, just next time it will be a lot easier to use Lacquer.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah, if i do another case like this, i'll be sure to get some lacquer paint


----------



## steelkane (Aug 25, 2009)

when painting with a can,, lacquer & acrylic are easier to work with.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 25, 2009)

im using this





After this is all done do i need to clear coat this? if so with what?


----------



## steelkane (Aug 25, 2009)

Rust-oleum make a clear coat, that you can use after the red,  I've had bad luck with that paint,, make sure not to apply it too thick from one coat to another. from you pictures it looks good so far.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 25, 2009)

So just use rust olem clear coat? and im giving it light coats. Making sure i go slow. even though im ready to be done.

There will be no picture updates untill tomorrow.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

yep the rustoleum clear works well.

And not so light, more like med to wet (heavy) waiting a few min between coats. For good gloss there should be about 3 coats and they will just borderline on running/sagging.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 25, 2009)

ok. My father may end up doing that one then lol. one can should be enough.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is a shot of their older stuff(left) and the newer Clear(right)





I get them from home depot. I like the 2X stuff better as it seems to be applying more paint to the surface and less wasted into the air.

And it dosent apply here but if you do use lacquer remember its ok to apply Enamel over lacquer but if you put Lacquer over un cured enamel it will eat through the enamel.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 25, 2009)

is the 2x stuff lacquer?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> is the 2x stuff lacquer?


Its enamel

Lacquer s getting harder to find now, home depot has a few (says lacquer on the label) but mostly I get mine from auto parts stores like Kragens, Autozone.. a lot of the "Duplicolor" brand touch up paints are Lacquer.
Back in the day they used Lacquer to paint cars so a lot of the older car colors are lacquer, but with the newer cars they switched to enamels, urethanes and more exotic paints.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Its enamel
> 
> Lacquer s getting harder to find now, home depot has a few (says lacquer on the label) but mostly I get mine from auto parts stores like Kragens, Autozone.. a lot of the Duplicolor touch up paints are Lacquer.



ahh, gotcha.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 26, 2009)

I get home from work in 2 hours woot.

i should have bought this kit

http://www.paintforcars.com/kits_starfire_darkcherrymetallic.html


----------



## MKmods (Aug 26, 2009)

LOl, there is a lot more to pro painting than just that kit...(surface prep,tack rags,compressors,filters,regulators,HVLP guns and multiple reducers) its nutts all the stuff required...

There are some companies that will actually put that paint in spray cans for you but its $$..(and isant that much better than reg paint done well)

The PS and DVD I did on my qpack mod had 4 coats of red lacquer(lighty sanded between coats with 1000grit) and 6 coats of that clear(not sanded because it was enamel) we showed earlier and came out pretty nice for less than $10.





I seriously need a tripod and a better camera. For spray paint that kicked ass.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 26, 2009)

Im not saiying a more expensive kit would have done better, i understand it is more the user than anything, but $10. ....Nice.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 26, 2009)

well i sanded it down. and repainted it. Im just very picky and i would honestly give the case a 5 /10 for looks. I am not impressed with myself. 

pics to follow shortly


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 26, 2009)

v


----------



## MKmods (Aug 26, 2009)

your picts show a lot better than a "5" job, So good job.

Painting is one of those skills that gets better with practice so keep practicing and trying new stuff ul be Pro before you know it.

EDIT: did I mention RED FTW!!!!


----------



## steelkane (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't see any runs or drips,, It looks way better then some I've seen that brag, I would have to say the time your putting into it will make it a really nice mod when finished.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. My father is going to take a look when he gets home, and it is either 
A) getting sanded again.. 
b) getting clear coated


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 27, 2009)

Goodies arrived 

Ram
A/V
Sata Cables
Hard drive
Cooler

Now i need my odd and cpu.

Side note:

Due to whether in the greater Houston area painting of any sort is canceled for today.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> : did I mention RED FTW!!!!



Hell yeah! 

Looks nice, thats a sexy red


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 28, 2009)

everything but CPU is in. i wish that was not shipped ups yesterday,


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip about the X2 mark. bought it at home depot on the way home from work. it was cheaper than the regular stuff too


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 31, 2009)

finished it. will post pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> finished it. will post pics



looks like I subscribed at the right time


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice mod, let me know how the cable management goes. For $60 this case really is nice.  I'm debating going this or saving a bit for a HAF 932/933.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll get my real camera out eventually but here are the inside pics


----------



## MKmods (Sep 2, 2009)

thats a nice shade of red, well done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

like the red freak,


----------



## Vace (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice build! I also own Antec 300, just with-out mods, stock.


----------

